# Epson LQ-300+ dot matrix printer not working with Windows XP



## raksrules (Jul 26, 2008)

I have two HDDs one having windows XP installed and another windows 98. The drivers for windows 98 for my Epson LQ-300+ were installed from the CD i got with printer and the same was working fine with win98. But the same printer is not working with windows xp. Whenever i give something to print it gives me "Communication error". Everything works well with 98 but not with XP. I have downloaded latest version of drivers for XP but still. Please help


----------



## pimpom (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you try installing it with the drivers that came wth WinXP ? Did you choose LPT1 as the port? Please describe exactly what you have tried so far.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes i have chose LPT1 as the printer port.
Although the model number is listed in the windows list i did a 'HAVE DISK' thing to install. BTW XP did not detect it as a plug and play device


----------



## pimpom (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you try a manual installation, not PnP? Or, do you mean you could do a manual installation using your driver but the printer refused to print?

Have you tried installing another Epson driver from WinXP's driver base, such as the LQ-300 ESC/P2 ? (If you can print from Win98, I assume that the printer cable is OK).


----------



## raksrules (Jul 27, 2008)

pimpom said:


> Did you try a manual installation, not PnP? Or, do you mean you could do a manual installation using your driver but the printer refused to print?




This is exactly whats happening


----------



## pimpom (Jul 27, 2008)

Then have you tried my suggestion - installing another Epson DMP driver from XP's driver base? That may not be a wholly satisfactory solution even if it works, but it will give an indication of whether it's the driver or something else.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 27, 2008)

it did not work buddy 
A red question mark sign comes besides the printer sign in the system tray. Also the page in the printer window shows "Error - Printing"


----------



## pimpom (Jul 27, 2008)

Did you make sure there are no other print jobs in queue? Does it still work with 98? I ask the second question because some motherboards have an option to enable or disable the parallel port in BIOS.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 27, 2008)

It works in 98. Its just xp where it does not work. I have reinstalling the drivers. Even its not printing thru dos under win xp


----------



## pimpom (Jul 27, 2008)

It could be an IRQ conflict. Have you checked for this?


----------

